# Nephews bear



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Kid is getting good!!~


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome! congrats to the lil guy! which unit was it ?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice! 8)8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

35whelen said:


> Awesome! congrats to the lil guy! which unit was it ?


Hmmm, not sure, Guess i9 better ask


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> Kid is getting good!!~


That's awesome! Congrats to him


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow!!
That is cool.


----------

